# How does this colt look?



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't bring up the ad...how old is he in the pictures?


----------



## Get up and go (Jul 12, 2012)

Oops! Here's the right link, sorry. He was 9 months in the picture. He was born April 2, 2012.

Sweet Appy Colt/FREE to approved home...


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

OK, thanks. At that age I would be concerned with several issues. First, he is very light in bone. Second, he has very long pasterns, and the front pasterns appear weak, as evident in the last picture. Foals often have pasterns like that, but at his age he should have grown into the typical long foal pasterns. As to the seller, I also have a couple of concerns there. Third, he is mutton withered...by 9 months he should be developing his withers. It is hard to tell from the pictures, but the colt may be a snowcap. If so, because a snowcap is guaranteed to throw color, they have stallion potential, unfortunately even if they have poor conformation, so have a value, and there must be a reason this colt is being given away free. The seller also mistakenly said ApHA instead of ApHC, reflecting a lack of familiarity with Appys.

He might turn out OK, and you might want to take a look, but for this guy I would be very very carefull...


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Ditto to what Faceman said. I don't care how much you need to downsize. If he's as great as they say he is, they're not going to give him away for free. They'd at least put a couple hundred bucks on his price tag, so I'd be weary about just that. And his pasterns are pretty long. I have a 10 month old colt and he's pretty much grown into his pasterns, but he's not quite there yet. He looks younger than 9 months, so maybe he is just a late bloomer?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Way, way long pasturns & high, high up knees. This cute little fellow probably won't hold up to much work, if there isn't something brewing within him now, hence the reason for free price tag.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

looks like he is going thru a growth spurt. looks like he will be tall.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Honestly, I can't tell you that I wouldn't bring him home. Other than being a different color/pattern and him having _much_ lighter bone, he doesn't look so different from the inbred feral yearling filly I just brought home.

Truthfully, not an attractive young horse at all, but in my situation, I couldn't bear to see a filly with a mind like she's got just go to slaughter. If you truly want him and are willing to take him as he is and not dump him if he doesn't live up to your expectations, then I can't tell you not to get him. However, you would need to be prepared for the possibility that he wouldn't hold up to any amount of work.

If you're actively looking for another horse to _use_, then I'd keep looking, even though he's free. Only reason I took in my filly is because she just sort of fell into my lap.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Weedy, long boned legs and very very steraight thru the hocks. Fine boned. Super long cannons. Over weight.. I would check for osteo chondrosis or epiphysitis (Xrays of the growth plates will tell you what you need to know there). Epiphysitis MIGHT resolve.. osteochondrosis will not and leads to the horse being put down usually by age 3. 

I don't care if he could throw color to the moon.. geld this colt sooner rather than later if he passes xrays. He is what is wrong with color breeding.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Throw some antlers on him, he's got the bones 
of a deer! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

